# Braid line from Aldi



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

I was in Melbourne at an Aldi store and noticed a couple of reels of braid line for $20
im pretty sure it was about a 300m spool too???

anyone bought any? i know that there is caution when using cheap mono lines but do the same rules apply with braid?

didnt look at diameter of line or breaking strain either. 
poor attention to detail is giddyups folly


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

Yes i use the Aldi Braid, I have several spools of different breaking strains. Haven't found anything to dislike about it so far. Very good value for the price.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I used the 20lb and 50lb for a couple of seasons, I thought it was fairly 'thick' diameter for its breaking strain and was very rough going through the guides - it was cheap and I did catch my two biggest fish on it, so I guess the fish don't mind it.


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

cheers guys,

think il give it a miss then and stick to the better brands

just thought it was some random special that they sometimes get in

thought i was first one to notice ;-)


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

I have bought and used them extensively 8lb, 12lb, 20lb and 30lb and found them to be adequate and even better than some shonky named-brands twice as expensive, albeit it is often you pay peanuts and you get monkeys. I bet you cannot tell whether I use an IMac or an Acer to write this mail ... Fish certainly will have has less ego than most of us, and we all know they are all made in China even with the designed or made in Australia or USA or Japanese sticker.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Chunglokchong said:


> I bet you cannot tell whether I use an IMac or an Acer to write this mail ...


 imac ;-)


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Been very happy with Aldi braid althought just use it for squid and pinkies so far

Those guys have incredible global purchasing power


----------

